# Installing FreeBSD7.2 on VirtualBox 3.0.0



## primatephreak (Jul 8, 2009)

I tried both 64bit and i386 DVD ISO versions and keep getting this same kernel panic:

panic: softdep_deallocate_dependencies: unrecovered I/O error

Check the attached picture below as well.

I did a little researching online and it seems that there is a bug in virtual box that is messing with FreeBSD since 6.2, see here: http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/458

It has something to do with the kernel and recompiling it might solve the problem, but I think that the bug must be different that mine? Not sure.

Has anybody has any luck installing on the new VirtualBox 3.0.0? I've read of people getting 7.0 on older versions of Virtual box but with hacks done.

Advice? Experience? Help?


----------



## SeanC (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm currently running 7.2-RELEASE as a guest in VirtualBox 2.2.0 (on top of 32-bit Vista). The sigreturn: eflags error that plagued earlier versions has not shown up in this release of VB (no kernel patching required). I haven't moved on to newer releases of VB. 

Is the bug reproducible?


----------



## primatephreak (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, the bug happens every time on 64bit and i386, and is the same as you see it in the attached picture with no more information. So I don't know how I can see whats going on, maybe the other tty screen?


----------



## thenextstevejobs (Jul 18, 2009)

I just installed FreeBSD 7.2 RELEASE from the DVD onto Virtualbox 3.0.2 on XP with no issues, so it is possible... I have a Core 2 Duo. Not sure what other info might help you narrow down your issue.


----------



## alphazo (Sep 2, 2009)

*The solution*

Hello,

I was facing the same exact problem and found the solution here: 
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19447

Just declare the virtual hard drive as SATA and you will be able to complete the installation.

Alphazo


----------

